# Big Bend Trip



## crotaline (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are some pics from my recent Big Bend trip with Sky (Texas Blonde) and Jared (Canth).
Crotalus scutulatus










Hawk moth










DOR Crotalus molossus





Dobsonfly





Chordeiles minor





This one Sky actually swerved to hit

More pics to come...


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 22, 2007)

I am still waiting on the date and time of departure for this trip....
:8o

not sure what a hawk moth is but that looks like a hummingbird moth


----------



## Ted (Aug 22, 2007)

just be really careful..i have had them tear my vehicle apart looking for stuff.
if the find any containers or things for collectiong they will assume you are doing it in th park.
nothing you didnt know..just some very experienced advice


----------



## Canth (Aug 22, 2007)

We already went on the trip! I had a blast even though I didn't find much aside from scorpions, true spiders and millipedes. I got there after they found the Crotalus and didn't see any live ones myself. I didn't get many pics aside from terrain and a few random inverts. But I'll post what I have when I recooperate a bit.

Edit: Ted, we weren't in the actual park we were in a small town west of the park.


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 22, 2007)

Ted said:


> just be really careful..i have had them tear my vehicle apart looking for stuff.
> if the find any containers or things for collectiong they will assume you are doing it in th park.
> nothing you didnt know..just some very experienced advice


Land of the free... 
:wall:

nice scut btw!


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 22, 2007)

Ted said:


> just be really careful..i have had them tear my vehicle apart looking for stuff.
> if the find any containers or things for collectiong they will assume you are doing it in th park.
> nothing you didnt know..just some very experienced advice


they can assume all they want ...


----------



## Ted (Aug 22, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> they can assume all they want ...


its true..and has been my attitude all long all these years.
however..occasionally you can find yourself in a situation where they have full license to confiscate everything you have live and material for collecting if they choose, and the burden to prove that they werent illegally collected is upon the 
hapless individual.
i know that if the TPW gets a wild hair, they can be pretty ugly.

it almost happened to me.


----------



## Ted (Aug 22, 2007)

Canth said:


> We already went on the trip! I had a blast even though I didn't find much aside from scorpions, true spiders and millipedes. I got there after they found the Crotalus and didn't see any live ones myself. I didn't get many pics aside from terrain and a few random inverts. But I'll post what I have when I recooperate a bit.
> 
> Edit: Ted, we weren't in the actual park we were in a small town west of the park.


excellent..thats where the best stuff is anyhow.
I prefer langtry,Del rio, comstock, to that area..the flats seem to yield more.


----------



## Canth (Aug 23, 2007)

I stayed in Del Rio for a night, did some spot lighting for alterna and lepdidus. Only found a T in a hole in the rock face. I liked the terrain though, just wish I could have blacklighted a bit more.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey!

Nice pics, I believe Lelle likes the crotalids.
But there is the famous Big Bend tarantula - Aphonopelma moderatum?


----------



## crotaline (Aug 23, 2007)

*more pics*

Crotalus atrox











Mantis






Painted grasshoppers mating






Unknown






Lampropeltis getula splendida


----------



## crotaline (Aug 23, 2007)

*more pics*

Armored grashopper











Donkeys






Solfugid






Snake skeleton






Hypsiglena torquata 











Another Crotalus atrox






More pics coming soon


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 23, 2007)

Albino Hypsiglena or does it only look like one? 

Nice crots again!


----------



## crotaline (Aug 23, 2007)

Crotalus said:


> Albino Hypsiglena or does it only look like one?


The light we were using has a blue tint to it, and it makes the colors seem more subdued than they actually were.  It was lighter than most I have seen, but not albino.


----------



## Mina (Aug 23, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!!!!  I would love to go on a trip out west and see a lot of that stuff myself.


----------



## GQ. (Aug 23, 2007)

It looks like you had fun out in Big Bend.  I'm not happy that I missed out on the trip.  Did you see any centipedes?


----------



## crotaline (Aug 23, 2007)

Unfortunately we did not see any pedes, although I still do have a lot more pics of other things that we did see.  I just need to get around to posting them all.


----------



## crotaline (Aug 23, 2007)

*a few more pics*

Horse lubber 






Robber fly 






View from our cabin






More to come


----------



## beetleman (Aug 23, 2007)

:clap: wow, awesome place,awesome pics! thanks for sharing,yeah keep em coming


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool!  Thanks for the pics!  Everybody likes pics.  I'm thinking about going when it cools down a little to do some hiking around out there for a few days, maybe in Sept.  Unfortunately, herping is full blown illegal now in and out of the parks on the roads unless you're on private prop in TX.  I've heard they've already stopped allot of people on the roads at night looking for snakes.  I tried to make a run before it all went down and got lucky, but I bet they really enforce it next year.  Sure is nice and quiet out there.  I'm looking forward to it but don't like that drive at all.  If I don't go, that will be why.  Wow, just saw that weird looking beetle!  And that soli, I've never seen a dark one like that ....allot less hairy than the ones I've seen too.  Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Skypainter (Aug 27, 2007)

Sure wish I could have gone.  Looks like a very sucessful trip.


----------



## Lindze (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like a great trip  To bad it wasnt in July then i could have made it also  I know i've been envying those who have went the last couple years, sounds like fun


----------



## Texas Blonde (Sep 2, 2007)

Crotalus atrox.






Crotalus scutulatus.


----------

